# My homemade reverse flow



## bj66 (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm pretty much a newbie here, but I thought I'd post up a few pics of my homebuilt smoker. I made it out of 2 air compressor tanks. Its not overly big, but thats fine with me. But since I was scrounging around the shop finding stuff, I decided to use a utility trailer to make it mobile. So every now and again I would tinker with it until it ended up the way it is now. It works pretty good too, although NOVICE is a strong word for my experience. I guess I will learn the smoker along with learning how to barbeque in general all at once.

The main tank is about 16 inches in diameter, and I think the firebox is as well to give you an idea of the size.

http://s774.photobucket.com/albums/yy24 ... ker002.jpg

Sorry pics arent in order, I am kinda new to the picture upload game


----------



## bj66 (Jun 13, 2012)

Boy, this grill is getting fun. I think it will take me another year or so before I get the smoker all fine tuned. Good thing I like messing with things........Plus its a good thing I found this site, or i'd be LOST!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 14, 2012)

Glad your here! Keep posting your cooks!


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Jun 14, 2012)

I like the looks of your cooker, but I don't like to fiddle around with making it work.

Isn't it great to have a hobby where even your mistakes are better than most restaurant food?

Keep on cooking, and post pictures.

BOB


----------



## bj66 (Jun 14, 2012)

Well I can tell you what not to do already. When I made the smoker I used a heavy wall pipe for exhaust etc. It is like a piece of tube that they make auto driveshafts out of. Anyway I thought it would be easier to just use that same tube across the bottom of the cook chamber instead of using flat plate. That my friends does not work. It is very hard to regulate the temp, and you almost have to leave the smoker running wide open to hold heat. Once I put the 1/4 inch flat plate inside, it works much better and is much easier to regulate. It will be saturday before I can use it again. When I do I will try to post some pics of how it looks inside and how it looks when I have something cooking.


----------

